# Movies with FAT leading roles



## AuntHen (Jul 19, 2013)

Not sure where to put this but as fat people are rarely used for lead roles (with the exception of comedy where they are a lot of times also the butt of many jokes), I thought this would be an appropriate place.

I watched a *German *movie last night with one of the most beautiful fat actresses I have ever seen. Her role had some real life things fat people go through, drama, romance (even some nudity that was in a more classy way), some humor, etc. :happy:

It was so refreshing to see a fat person in this type of role and I look forward to more (I hope). It was called *"The Hairdresser"* (English translation), starring *Gabriela Maria Schmeide* and is available on Netflix.

Anyone else have others to share?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2013)

Some of my favorite actors are not just fat actors. They were masters of their craft and their film roles remain immortal. They would have been hired to work in film due to their skill - not due to their body.

1. Claude Rains - The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939)
In Quasimodo's role, Claude wore makeup to make him look fat and gave himself a hunchback. Claude was called the "Man With A Thousand Faces".
2. W.C. Fields - My Little Chickadee (1940) with Mae West
3. Charles Laughton - Mutiny on the Bounty (1935) with Clark Gable

4. Marlin Brando (in later life) - Apocalypse Now


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 19, 2013)

moore2me said:


> Some of my favorite actors are not just fat actors. They were masters of their craft and their film roles remain immortal. They would have been hired to work in film due to their skill - not due to their body.
> 
> 1. Claude Rains - The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939)
> In Quasimodo's role, Claude wore makeup to make him look fat and gave himself a hunchback. Claude was called the "Man With A Thousand Faces".
> ...



It was Charles Laughton, not Claude Rains, who starred in the Hunchback of Notre Dame. 

Lon Chaney starred in the 1920's silent film version of Hunchback and he was the actor known as the Man of a Thousand Faces, using extensive make-up to transform his appearance. Chaney's other most famous make-up role was in the 1925 silent version of the Phantom of the Opera. Claude Rains starred in the 1940's color remake of Phantom. 

Neither Chaney or Rains were fat while Laughton was. 

Let's not forget Oliver Hardy of Laurel & Hardy fame who tipped the scales at 350 pounds at his heaviest.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 19, 2013)

RV Gleason,

My bad - thanks for the correction. Sadly, I checked this stuff before I wrote it. This is obviously one of my down days for brain function. Based on this mixup I am hiding the keys to the computer room 'till midnight. If I ask any of you where M2M hid the keys - don't you dare tell her. She can watch DVD's for the next couple of hours - that should keep her out of mischief. 

M2M's watchdog

(She had a previous episode like this a couple weeks ago involving some horror writers. It ended exactly the same way. I must find a way to stop her from falling down the rabbit hole.)


----------



## joswitch (Jul 19, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Not sure where to put this but as fat people are rarely used for lead roles (with the exception of comedy where they are a lot of times also the butt of many jokes), I thought this would be an appropriate place.
> 
> I watched a *German *movie last night with one of the most beautiful fat actresses I have ever seen. Her role had some real life things fat people go through, drama, romance (even some nudity that was in a more classy way), some humor, etc. :happy:
> 
> ...



sorry to say, Gabriela wore a fat suit for the role:

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...refox-a&hs=MEM&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official

"Actress Gabriela Maria Schmeide wore for the film a fat suit to make them thicker, next to a body double was in some scenes where her face is not seen, is used. [2] To learn the discrimination of overweight firsthand , director Doris Dorrie has also tested once the fat suit in everyday life, which she "Out of the way, fat pig" experienced such reactions. [3]"


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 19, 2013)

. . . but thats appropriate for a 75 (almost 76) y.o.

Look! He's stepping onto the scale. Weight 237 lbs. Fortune: Danger." Who is it? The Fat Man." 

Admittedly, 237 lb. isn't considered all that much around here, but it awed me as a kid. The way that Brad Runyon squelched out those words "Theee *Fat* Mannnnn! made it very ominous and threatening - just the thing to listen to under the covers with a toilet paper tube crystal set.

Incidentally, just to keep the thread honest, there was also a movie, also starring Smart (whose real weight was around 200 lb.)

But how about Mnnesota Fats and Babe Ruth?

And don't forget 'Babycakes' with Ricki Lake (remake of 'Zuchkerbaby' with Marianne Sägebrecht ).


----------



## Dex (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey, we watched that movie last night too! Good story and a very believable one too! Some nice shots of the leading lady too


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 20, 2013)

joswitch said:


> sorry to say, Gabriela wore a fat suit for the role:
> 
> http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...refox-a&hs=MEM&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official
> 
> "Actress Gabriela Maria Schmeide wore for the film a fat suit to make them thicker, next to a body double was in some scenes where her face is not seen, is used. [2] To learn the discrimination of overweight firsthand , director Doris Dorrie has also tested once the fat suit in everyday life, which she "Out of the way, fat pig" experienced such reactions. [3]"



She is still a plump woman... in her earlier career she was not but she is now and if you actually watch the movie you will see that the way they padded her is not the usual fat suit, it looks pretty real and it was still very great to see this kind of role.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 20, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> She is still a plump woman... in her earlier career she was not but she is now



Um, I googled various pics of her... and she's of average build.. it's a stretch to call her plump... ok by Hollywood standards sure, but I mean in the real world....
















> and if you actually watch the movie you will see that the way they padded her is not the usual fat suit, it looks pretty real and it was still very great to see this kind of role.



Ok, well, glad you enjoyed it, but a lot of people are inclined to look at casting directors who assign fat-suit wearing actresses to fat roles with disdain. Yes, even if the fat suit looks better than other fat suits. How about they actually cast a fat actress?

Here she is in the fat suit.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 20, 2013)

there are other pics of her where she *is *plump... whether she gains weight for roles or goes up and down in weight, I have no idea but thanks for making the thread your personal soap box


----------



## joswitch (Jul 20, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> there are other pics of her where she *is *plump... whether she gains weight for roles or goes up and down in weight, I have no idea but thanks for *making the thread your personal soap box *




lolz!! 
"mild disagreement, posts proof" = "making the thread your personal soap box"

Oh, interwebz!


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 20, 2013)

joswitch said:


> [/B]
> 
> lolz!!
> "mild disagreement, posts proof" = "making the thread your personal soap box"
> ...





Anyhow, it opens up the door for aspiring fat actresses. Maybe they couldn't find someone who had the acting chops. Maybe her name would help get people to see to movie (she seems to be a popular, respected actress in Germany). Either way, the story has a FAT woman, a lead FAT character and not the typical "haha, a fat side kick to make fun of about being fat". A great story which actual substance. Relatable and all that.

Do you have a movie to contribute? That was the point of my thread and my question in the OP. If not, then please make your own thread if you want about how you (and these possible other people as you mentioned) have disdain for Hollywood using smaller women in fat suits. Thanks.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 20, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Anyhow, it opens up the door for aspiring fat actresses. Maybe they couldn't find someone who had the acting chops. Maybe her name would help get people to see to movie (she seems to be a popular, respected actress in Germany). Either way, the story has a FAT woman, a lead FAT character and not the typical "haha, a fat side kick to make fun of about being fat". A great story which actual substance. Relatable and all that.



Yes, that's good. 



> Do you have a movie to contribute? That was the point of my thread and my question in the OP. If not, then please make your own thread if you want about how you (and these possible other people as you mentioned) have disdain for Hollywood using smaller women in fat suits. Thanks.



Hmmm, I can't think of any movies with a fat lead that weren't comedies or terrible... Wait!... ok, it was a bleak, dark comedy that got a bit action towards the end - but the lead actor Brendan Gleeson is fat and he was great in it - "The Guard". Recommended. Here's a review:

http://www.alwaysaround.net/aa-favourite-movies-the-guard/


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2013)

Dear Fat9276,

I adore movies and apparently you do as well. I gravitate toward B&W, older movies - even silent movies. Unfortunately, I tend to be forgetful (accidentally) and it's good to have backup catching my fouls. Plus others contribute new information to most threads and enrich our knowledge base. Valuable core members like RV Gleason and Joswitch, and the venerable Ho Ho Tai are examples of what I'm talking about. Newer members add things too - sometimes we "moldy oldies" get stuck in ruts and need a push in a different direction, so thanks too Dex. All are welcome.

For the record - new fat actor (silent movies) - Fatty Arbuckle. Now this man had an interesting (and sordid) story.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 21, 2013)

John Candy was a favorite comedian of mine. First discovered him in the original SCTV comedy series, he was big, affable and a very loveable guy. My two favorite movies of his are 'Uncle Buck' which co-starred a very young pre 'Home Alone' Macaulay Culkin and 'Only The Lonely' which co-starred the great Maureen O'Hara. I consider these two films to be among John Candy's best with 'Only The Lonely' edging a bit higher on my list. Both are definitely worth checking out and enjoying. I highly recommend them. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment onlythelonely.jpg


View attachment Uncle_buck.jpg


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Jul 24, 2013)

RVGleason said:


> John Candy was a favorite comedian of mine. First discovered him in the original SCTV comedy series, he was big, affable and a very loveable guy. My two favorite movies of his are 'Uncle Buck' which co-starred a very young pre 'Home Alone' Macaulay Culkin and 'Only The Lonely' which co-starred the great Maureen O'Hara. I consider these two films to be among John Candy's best with 'Only The Lonely' edging a bit higher on my list. Both are definitely worth checking out and enjoying. I highly recommend them.
> 
> RV :eat1:



I absolutely love John Candy! One of the things I like best about his movies, besides his great acting, is that fact that they almost always give him a romance. Whether it be a wife, girlfriend or love interest, they never make it out like he's unattractive in any way or that it's weird that a woman would want to have sex with him. He was a very sexy man if I do say so myself :eat2:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 27, 2013)

RVGleason said:


> John Candy was a favorite comedian of mine. First discovered him in the original SCTV comedy series, he was big, affable and a very loveable guy. My two favorite movies of his are 'Uncle Buck' which co-starred a very young pre 'Home Alone' Macaulay Culkin and 'Only The Lonely' which co-starred the great Maureen O'Hara. I consider these two films to be among John Candy's best with 'Only The Lonely' edging a bit higher on my list. Both are definitely worth checking out and enjoying. I highly recommend them.
> 
> RV :eat1:



You HAVE to see Summer Rental! i thought it was hilarious! lol. Also planes,trains,and automoblies was good too, John and Steve definitly bounce off each other. I have always loved John Candy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2013)

Muriel's Wedding- Toni Collette wasn't skinny at the time.


----------



## reuben6380 (Aug 4, 2013)

joswitch said:


> Um, I googled various pics of her... and she's of average build.. it's a stretch to call her plump... ok by Hollywood standards sure, but I mean in the real world....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This movie is on netflix now, my wife and I watched it the other day. She is naked a number of times with VERY little left to the imagination, I dont see why they felt the need to pad her, she was already nicely padded. Throughout the move i found myself trying to figure out whether the director was using the camera to emphasize her fatten for the sake of comedy, to demonstrate her daily struggle, or to genuinely present the audience with what a full figured woman looks like. Regardless, as a FA,i sure enjoyed the camera work.


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 4, 2013)

Marianne Sägebrecht in Bagdad Cafe. Directed by Percy Adlon 1987. Is one of my favorites. 

See more at: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/bagdad_cafe/


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 5, 2013)

Another movie I enjoyed is 'Fatso' starring Dom DeLuise and directed by Anne Bancroft. The movie has a nice mix of comedy and drama as DeLuise's character tries to find love while dealing with weight issues. Dom DeLuise does a good job of juggling the comedy with the dramatic elements of the film. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment fatso1.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 7, 2013)

Folks might be familiar with Ned Beatty who has appeared in countless films from 'Deliverance' to the 1970's 'Superman' movies and Burt Reynolds films among many. One of my favorite films is *'Hear My Song'* which has Beatty in a bigger and more unusual and delightful role than people might be used to seeing him in. The movie also has another fat character who begins as a rogue but redeems himself and is quite lovable. Well worth looking up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYEIXuQmFGA

RV :eat1: 

View attachment hear_my_song_bw_still2.jpg


View attachment hear_my_song_bw_still8.jpg


View attachment hear_my_song_bw_still11.jpg


View attachment hear_my_song_bw_still6.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's an oldie from 1951. The Fat Man was a popular Detective Radio series back in the late 1940's into the 1950's. A movie version of the radio show was made and released in 1951 featuring the radio shows' star J. Scott Smart. The movie also featured Rock Hudson early in his career. 







RV


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 8, 2013)

A very funny movie is 'The Ritz' from 1976 starring Jack Weston as a fat business man being pursued by his crazy gangster brother in law played by Jerry Stiller, so he hides out in a gay bathhouse where he meets many wacky characters including a persistent chubby chaser and a two bit entertainer played by Rita Moreno who he mistakes as a guy in drag. Haven't seen the movie in a long time but I remember that it made me laugh a lot.






RV


----------



## bbwbud (Aug 8, 2013)

John Candy projected likeability even in roles where he was supposed to be annoying, such as "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" and had more talent than any other two actors put together. I even thought he was a great "Mog" (half man-half dog, he was his own best friend!) in Spaceballs.

For women, it's not a movie, but Dawn French in the "Vicar of Dibley" Tv series was both likeable and a hottie, kind of the way Melissa McCarthy is now.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 8, 2013)

Jackie Gleason, 
Fatty Arbuckle
Sidney Greenstreet (Casablanca and Maltese Falcon)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2013)

This one is out right now...
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2404463/

The Heat with Melissa McCarthy

Phat Girls with Mo'nique

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0594898/?ref_=fn_al_nm_6

Precious with Gabourey Sidibe

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0929632/


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0296166/?ref_=sr_1


Real women have Curves with America Ferrera


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 8, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> You HAVE to see Summer Rental! i thought it was hilarious! lol. Also planes,trains,and automoblies was good too, John and Steve definitly bounce off each other. I have always loved John Candy!



Great Movie, I just watched this again the other night!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 8, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> Great Movie, I just watched this again the other night!



YES! I love John Candy always was a fan. His death was horrible.  Summer Rental is hilarious and I think that is one of those under-rated ones and one of those one most people forget or don't know about. Lol I own the VHS! HAHA LOL


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 8, 2013)

There was a 1981 movie called 'Fat Chance' (also known as 'Fat Angels') which deals with two lonely, overweight people who become pen pals and arrange to meet. The thing is, neither one knows the other is overweight and each thinks the other person will reject them when they learn the truth. So, they have thin friends pretend to be them. It was a cute film and I've been trying to find it again with no luck. It played on cable many, many years ago but I didn't record it and I'm sorry I didn't. I'll post the NY Times review of the movie. Would be nice if it turns up again somewhere.

http://movies.nytimes.com/movie/review?res=990DE6DA143BF937A15752C1A964948260

RV :eat1:


----------



## 1love_emily (Aug 8, 2013)

In "Pitch Perfect", I think Rebel Wilson stole the show. She played the character called "Fat Amy", and she was brilliant!


----------



## joswitch (Aug 8, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> This movie is on netflix now, my wife and I watched it the other day. She is naked a number of times with VERY little left to the imagination, I dont see why they felt the need to pad her, she was already nicely padded.



The use of body doubles for nekkid scenes is super common. In a movie where the lead is wearing a fat suit, it'll be essential.



> Throughout the move i found myself trying to figure out whether the director was using the camera to emphasize her fatten for the sake of comedy, to demonstrate her daily struggle, or to genuinely present the audience with what a full figured woman looks like. Regardless, as a FA,i sure enjoyed the camera work.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 9, 2013)

RVGleason said:


> Another movie I enjoyed is 'Fatso' starring Dom DeLuise and directed by Anne Bancroft. The movie has a nice mix of comedy and drama as DeLuise's character tries to find love while dealing with weight issues. Dom DeLuise does a good job of juggling the comedy with the dramatic elements of the film.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Funny this movie is on right now! i am watching it haha! it came on tv crazy.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 9, 2013)

1love_emily said:


> In "Pitch Perfect", I think Rebel Wilson stole the show. She played the character called "Fat Amy", and she was brilliant!



I love Rebel Wilson, she was my favorite part of the film.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 10, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This one is out right now...
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2404463/
> 
> The Heat with Melissa McCarthy
> ...




Phat Girls was hilarious though LOL.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 10, 2013)

Victor Buono might be familiar to folks who've seen the movies 'Whatever Happened To Baby Jane?' And 'Beneath The Planet Of The Apes', as well as his television appearances on the 1960's Batman TV show as King Tut and Taxi as Rev. Jim's millionaire father. Victor Buono was also a comic who did routines about his weight. A very funny man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLpP-aa-XHw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzM5ozQO0uU&feature=relmfu
















RV


----------



## Paul (Aug 10, 2013)

One of my favourite film is the German film Sugarbaby made sometime in the 1980s. As a bonus the lead star is a bbw or smaller ssbbw. In 1989 a remake of Sugarbaby was made, Baby Cake staring Rikki Lake before her talk show days. Sugarbaby is a far superior film to Baby Cakes, even when you consider that Sugarbaby is subtitled. Both are worth watching, but I would only go out of my way to hunt down a copy of Sugarbaby. If you ever find this film it is well worth watching.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 10, 2013)

Paul said:


> One of my favourite film is the German film Sugarbaby made sometime in the 1980s. As a bonus the lead star is a bbw or smaller ssbbw. In 1989 a remake of Sugarbaby was made, Baby Cake staring Rikki Lake before her talk show days. Sugarbaby is a far superior film to Baby Cakes, even when you consider that Sugarbaby is subtitled. Both are worth watching, but I would only go out of my way to hunt down a copy of Sugarbaby. If you ever find this film it is well worth watching.



I agree. Sugarbaby is a great film with a very sad and haunting ending. The Baby Cakes remake with Rikki Lake gave it a very unrealistic 'happy' ending. Definitely seek out the original Sugarbaby.


----------



## waldo (Aug 11, 2013)

1love_emily said:


> In "Pitch Perfect", I think Rebel Wilson stole the show. She played the character called "Fat Amy", and she was brilliant!



YES, Rebel Wilson is brilliant. She has a new sit-com that they are looking to launch in the fall, so cross your fingers for success there. Also I think there is a sequel to Pitch Perfect in the works that will include Rebel.


----------



## Mckee (Aug 11, 2013)

Giuseppe Battiston, a brilliant italian actor. Got the chance to see him on stage a few weeks ago. Some of his works:

- Pane e tulipani (Bread & Tulips)
- Agata e la tempesta (Agatha and the Storm)
- Notizie dagli scavi (News from the Excavation) 

View attachment [email protected]@._V1._SX214_CR0,0,214,314_.jpg


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 11, 2013)

Oliver Platt in 'Casanova'.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment 20903_casanova-oliver-platt.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 13, 2013)

Paul said:


> One of my favourite film is the German film Sugarbaby made sometime in the 1980s. As a bonus the lead star is a bbw or smaller ssbbw. In 1989 a remake of Sugarbaby was made, Baby Cake staring Rikki Lake before her talk show days. Sugarbaby is a far superior film to Baby Cakes, even when you consider that Sugarbaby is subtitled. Both are worth watching, but I would only go out of my way to hunt down a copy of Sugarbaby. If you ever find this film it is well worth watching.



I wrote about her earlier in this Thread........

Marianne Sägebrecht

Highest Rated:
89% Der Unhold (The Ogre) (1996) 
Lowest Rated:
0% Erotique (1994) 

Birthday:
Aug 27, 1945
Birthplace:
Not Available
Bio:
Marianne Sägebrecht played a pioneering role in establishing the Rubenesque woman as a leading lady. In physical build so unlike the stereotypical Hollywood starlet, Sägebrecht's luminescent beauty shone through the persona of the full-figured star, in movies such as Sugarbaby (1985) and Bagdad Cafe 
Full Marianne Sägebrecht Bio


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 14, 2013)

Im suprise no one has mention Wayne Knight. He been in several movies and tv shows like Jurassic Park, Space Jam, Seinfeld, 3rd Rock From the Sun. He is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 15, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Im suprise no one has mention Wayne Knight. He been in several movies and tv shows like Jurassic Park, Space Jam, Seinfeld, 3rd Rock From the Sun. He is one of my favorite actors.



Oh, here is his profile
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001431/?ref_=sr_1


----------

